# About TTF scores



## Deleted member 12094 (Apr 8, 2018)

Just a silly question. I understand what "likes" are here, but what are "points"...?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 9, 2018)

Do you mean Trophy Points? This page gives a description of them. I think you get the # of points to the left of the name for each activity.


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Apr 9, 2018)

Yes thank you Erestor that's what I was looking for.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 18, 2018)

Do you receive a ring at some level?

Or a nice fissh, p'raps?


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (May 20, 2018)

At level 100, you get a map.
At level 200, you get a corresponding key.
At level 300, you first take an elaborate breakfast and sit for a smoke at your front door; then, wait and see...!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 21, 2018)

That last is right up my alley!

Or Bywater!


----------



## Ithilethiel (Aug 5, 2018)

I heard a rumor that at 500 you win a guided tour from the Gray Havens to the Blessed Realm. Alas, it's a round trip ticket.


----------



## Barliman (Aug 6, 2018)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Or a nice fissh, p'raps?


Maybe I'll get the bones


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 1, 2019)

Hey, I hit the bell -- and remembered this thread!

Now, I know Merroe was speaking "unofficially" -- after all, he gave himself away with those huge point targets (113 being the maximum) -- but how about that nice fisssh?


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Oct 22, 2019)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> how about that nice fisssh?



Coming right up! 😱


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 22, 2019)

Merroe said:


> Coming right up! 😱
> 
> View attachment 6146


Some people (though not the scientists involved in the field) consider only the so-called "bony fishes" ("Osteichthyes") to be "true fishes". Those nags would point out that sharks belong to the cartilaginous fishes and are thus not true fissshesss. 
Anyway, I don't see Sméagol-Gollum going after *this* critter no matter *how* hungry he was!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 22, 2019)

I'd like a salmon, please!


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 22, 2019)

Merroe said:


> At level 100, you get a map.
> At level 200, you get a corresponding key.
> At level 300, you first take an elaborate breakfast and sit for a smoke at your front door; then, wait and see...!





Ithilethiel said:


> I heard a rumor that at 500 you win a guided tour from the Gray Havens to the Blessed Realm. Alas, it's a round trip ticket.





Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Hey, I hit the bell -- and remembered this thread!
> Now, I know Merroe was speaking "unofficially" -- after all, he gave himself away with those huge point targets (113 being the maximum) -- but how about that nice fisssh?


Wait a minute! Are you telling us that Merroe and Ithilethiel were disseminating fake news, Squint-eyed Southerner?!? 😭
Or is that "map" Merroe mentioned really a list of the further thresholds to be reached, only distributed to those breaking through 100 points like yourself?
Kept secret from us sub-100 peons until we progress to that elite circle ourselves? 😛


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 22, 2019)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I'd like a salmon, please!


Would you like some carrots to go with it? 😁


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 22, 2019)

Sure!
What's this? Six members online at once? That must earn a bing right there!


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 22, 2019)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Sure!
> What's this? Six members online at once? That must earn a bing right there!


I was going to protest and claim there were seven - though I had noticed the number given as being 6.
It's that dang multisyllabic member name of yours, S-eS; I counted a member "Squint-eyed" in line 1 of the list, the next line beginning with the member "Southerner" … 🤪


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 22, 2019)

No, you're right -- seven now. Hurrah!

Back down now -- and I have to go too.


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 22, 2019)

wow. do ya think we could organise all 3900 members to be on at once???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? i would like that. also, ive noticed the no. of members online at once have dropped. or it it just being in oz?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 22, 2019)

Nightime in the west! Really late in Europe. 😞

Though I wasn't around then, I understand the place was really jumping, back when the movies were out. Same with other forums. We're all hoping things will pick up again as we get closer to the Amazon series.


----------



## ArwenStar (Oct 23, 2019)

Still. Could we create a thread. I’m going to do that


----------



## Halasían (Oct 30, 2019)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Nightime in the west! Really late in Europe. 😞
> 
> Though I wasn't around then, I understand the place was really jumping, back when the movies were out. Same with other forums. We're all hoping things will pick up again as we get closer to the Amazon series.



Yes, they were! It was all the rage between 1999 and 2004. Then the long defeat came as people slowly sailed off into the West as interest in the Lord of the Rings waned. Some sites kept on going... this one... Arwen Undomiel... Council of Elrond... The One Ring (dot com) but they were barely maintained, and now few remain. There was a new hope that more interest and people would return or register when the Hobbit movies came along, but there was barely a blip. Now we watch and wait for this Amazon show....

It was so good to see the revitalisation of this site! I think it has been the only one that I have been on to do so in the light of the coming series.


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 31, 2019)

Halasían said:


> Yes, they were! It was all the rage between 1999 and 2004. ... There was a new hope that more interest and people would return or register when the Hobbit movies came along, but there was barely a blip. ...


I missed that early heyday completely. If what I *did* see going on in the Council of Elrond from late November 2013 on was only a "blip" - phew! This (at the time) private-PC Internet newbie thought things were quite lively … then. Arwen-Undomiel currently gets more spam bots than member posts, and CoE also only show sporadic bursts of activity besides a few posts by diehards. Since a rather disappointing Realm chat last Saturday, I've decided to put it, and A-U, on a once-a-week visit schedule. Without TTF, my Internet browsing would have all but come to a standstill.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Oct 31, 2019)

Install youtube -- that'll keep you going!  

(There's enough LOTR-related stuff on there alone, for several weeks worth!)


----------



## Olorgando (Oct 31, 2019)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Install youtube -- that'll keep you going!
> (There's enough LOTR-related stuff on there alone, for several weeks worth!)


Dude, I mentioned in a post here (perhaps a PM) that I had actually gotten so audacious as to install YouTube as my third favorite button (after TTF and Wiki) on my MS Edge browser. And I have viewed (and listened to) some nuggets that you have provided in links. But I have also read a lot of Jack London. That Klondike Gold Rush stuff. An awful lot of gravel for a nugget. And never mind modern deep-pit mines …


----------



## Firawyn (May 1, 2020)

Bit late to the party, but I had much the same question regarding "points", so here I came. That said, I had to sob a little at the lot of you getting excited over six members online at one time. I'm going to feel very, very old saying this, but _back in my day_... six members at a given time was considered slow. I mean, we might have wondered if there was an international crisis happening kind of slow if there were _only_ six people online. Twelve to twenty was fairly common at any given time. That's active posting members, mind, not counting guest listings. There would be conversations going on five different threads, a role play happening on our sister board (IME, anyone here still remember IME?), and likely some sort of trivia battle going on that likely had five or six of the younger crowd all manner of rowdy. 

That is the TTF I remember. 

Of course, the movie hype died down, and people moved on, grew up, etc. Life happened. Our Founder passed away about three years ago now and that didn't help things at all. *sigh*

Why do I feel like Elrond right now? _I was there, TTFers. I was there, ten years ago when the movie fad rolled over and died... 😏 _


----------



## Halasían (May 1, 2020)

Olorgando said:


> Arwen-Undomiel currently gets more spam bots than member posts.



I'm thinking Arwen Undomiel is down for the count and life-support has been switched off. I got an 'exceeded bandwith' message a week a ago. I get the '500' series of errors now so it's definitely offline. I've heard no response to my quere on the facebook page. The owner hadn't put an ounce of effort into the place for several years.



Firawyn said:


> Our Founder passed away about three years ago now and that didn't help things at all. *sigh*



Really? Dapence? Didn't know.

And yeah, it was crazy busy back then. The only reason I even found and registered here on TTF was because the board I was on (The One Ring. com) crashed under the load the day Fellowship opened in theaters in December 2001. We all scattered across the internet looking for refuge, and I took mine here and on Ringbearer.org (which packed it in back in 2009) The One Ring is still going on oxygen-assisted breathing these days.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 1, 2020)

Same, I found TTF because I wanted to know wtf Tom Bombadil was and found an excellent essay by someone here. That sparked my interest and then the rest they say is history. Seems like an age ago and look at me now, a mod lol


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (May 1, 2020)

That's funny -- from your music posts, I think of you as more of a rocker.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 1, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> That's funny -- from your music posts, I think of you as more of a rocker.



I could be a rockin mod I guess? 😎


----------



## Firawyn (May 1, 2020)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Same, I found TTF because I wanted to know wtf Tom Bombadil was and found an excellent essay by someone here. That sparked my interest and then the rest they say is history. Seems like an age ago and look at me now, a mod lol



Hey Erestor... who's Tom Bombadil?


----------



## Olorgando (May 1, 2020)

Firawyn said:


> Hey Erestor... who's Tom Bombadil?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 1, 2020)

Firawyn said:


> Hey Erestor... who's Tom Bombadil?



At this point I fall into the "He is" camp


----------

